# Housing question...



## Anleoflippy (Dec 21, 2008)

Is it ok if I put my mantis with his house In my room and my room got a Air-conditioner...

I usually put 28 celsius and sometimes 30 if raining...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 21, 2008)

that is 82F and should be fine.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 21, 2008)

Leo, I would just keep him away from drafts, or the air blowing directly on his container. You can also put his container on something in the upper half of the room. Heat rises and the cold air sinks, so he will be warmer higher up.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Dec 22, 2008)

Katnapper said:


> Leo, I would just keep him away from drafts, or the air blowing directly on his container. You can also put his container on something in the upper half of the room. Heat rises and the cold air sinks, so he will be warmer higher up.


Well I don't put my mantis house directly to the air conditioner I put it on my table and its far away from the air-conditioner...


----------



## nasty bugger (Dec 28, 2008)

Mine do fine and my kitchen/dining room, that is attached to my living room, is kept between 72 degrees f and 87 degreen Farenheit. My apt is heated by high intensity grow lights, so the temp varies when the lights go off in the morning, and come on in the late afternoon.

I keep my mantis' in various sized jars, one quart to one gallon jars. I mist at least once a day, it's dry in this part of the country compared to other parts.

Some jars, the one's I started later than the first ones, have potting soil and calcified sand in them, to keep the humidity more stable.

I have chives growing in one half of the quart jars, for the mantis' to climb and whatnot, since they seemed to enjoy crawling on my apelike hairy arm  

I also have small branches with leaves from the trees outside for them to climb and get to the top of the jar, and for the fruit flies to go up on.

If they think they're getting their own tv they're crazy little buggers. first of all, they don't make them small enough to fit in the jars, and they can't afford cable tv anyway...  So they'll just have to settle for watching my tv in the kitchen


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 28, 2008)

nasty bugger said:


> I have chives growing in one half of the quart jars, for the mantis' to climb and whatnot, since they seemed to enjoy crawling on my apelike hairy arm


So I guess that means you're a guy, lol.  



> If they think they're getting their own tv they're crazy little buggers. first of all, they don't make them small enough to fit in the jars, and they can't afford cable tv anyway...  So they'll just have to settle for watching my tv in the kitchen


No TV of their own?!!  How cruel! Well, just make sure you let them pick the channel or show on the kitchen one at least half of the time.


----------



## Dinora (Jan 2, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> So I guess that means you're a guy, lol.


LOL I was thinking the same thing! :lol:


----------



## nasty bugger (Jan 4, 2009)

Yup, I'm a hulluva guy, at least I think so ! that or I'm one helluva ugly girl, the bearded lady :huh: My mantis' seem to like me though, or they're just faking it till they get big enough to eat my head... They better eat their wheaties


----------



## Dinora (Jan 5, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> Yup, I'm a hulluva guy, at least I think so ! that or I'm one helluva ugly girl, the bearded lady :huh: My mantis' seem to like me though, or they're just faking it till they get big enough to eat my head... They better eat their wheaties


So... do your pets often fake it with you? 

To quote an old movie: "you can love your pets, you just can't _*LOVE*_ your pets"  

LOL

Just kidding!


----------



## nasty bugger (Jan 6, 2009)

Not really, I'm not into fakes.

Pet's are what they are, and even if they don't like me, they are still just mantis', or fish, or whatever. After all, mantis' are just predators/killers.

I consider the world one big enclosure with all of us being pets, we humans are usually just a bit more predatory, be it killing or business wise, and destructive to this world.

I actually consider the world just one small cell, in a huge organism, and we're just little organisms inside this one cell of the biggie. The atmosphere is just the cytoplasm that surrounds our cell, and space is just the interstitial space between the other cells.

The japanese say 'think of things that are large as small, and things that are small as large, and you will understand them better'.

All animals have a mission in life, and who am I to disrupt that, but I have been know to kill and eat them  

I kinda go by the code of the wild, when I meet another animal I like, and get along with, then it's cool while we keep each others company. When we split I'm sure I have learned something different, but I try not to let it change my live in a negative way.

I always leave my options open, when I see a fake I get another pet  and that fake can go on it's own and live the life it was intended to live, the wild life. oooOOOOOhhhh, aahhhhh

I personally don't like to cage my pets.

I had intended my mantis' to be free in my indoor garden, but they didn't survive on their own in the conditions of the garden, so... and they don't seem to be faking me about nuthin'.

The only time we fenced our dogs, when we lived in the country, was when they got to old or were too young to fend for themselves, and that was only part of the time.

Most of my mantis' will be freed when the weather gets warm enough, and they are big enough to fend for themselves. Some in the house, some outside.

I'm sure they'll all end up outside since there really isn't any food for them inside, and I have no intentions of setting fruitflies and crickets loose in my place. As long as they don't upset me, and I can trust them, they can share my space.


----------

